
Want to Make Ethical Purchases? Stop Buying Illegal Drugs - deegles
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/27/opinion/want-to-make-ethical-purchases-stop-buying-illegal-drugs.html?_r=0
======
dalke
"$500 [in cocaine use] buys a new AR-15 rifle [for a Mexican cartel]"

That calculation is a bit off. There are a few layers of transactions between
the cartel supplier and the cocaine uses. These add markup.

"every time they buy illegal drugs they reward the cartels"

So, buy your weed local, direct from the farmer?

